# 1950s/60s Shelby bikes appraisal needed



## MandaLB99 (Mar 17, 2012)

I have two Shelby bicycles from late 1950s/early 1960s. They were my father's and aunt's bikes from their childhood. The blue is Shelby Special Airflo and the red a Shelby Flyer. All of the parts on the bicycles are original and in fairly good condition for their age. Does anyone have any idea what they may be worth? I'd like to either sell them or trade them in at my local bike shop. They were otherwise headed to the junk yard for scrap metal before I rescued them from my grandparents house!


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Mar 17, 2012)

Do you happen to live in Oregon?  I'd buy them from ya.  Why are you selling them or why trade them in for a piece of junk bike?  These are beautiful and where made to last.


----------

